# 5 axis router



## mickthemurph (Jan 8, 2013)

I am looking to source a 5 axis router for trimming vacuum formed parts. Ideally I am looking for:
2 sections approx. 1250 x 1000mm that can be combined if necessary to create a single working area approx 2500 x 1000mm.
Automatic tool changer (ATC)
is a 5 axis router able to cnc out aluminium tooling for vacuum forming.

Is there a router that you would recommend.


----------



## bgriggs (Nov 26, 2008)

Shopbot now offers a 5 axis machine. 5-axis CNC Router

Bill


----------



## bloomingtonmike (Dec 13, 2011)

The dust shoe on that is going to be a nightmare.


----------



## Harryspur (Nov 22, 2011)

mickthemurph said:


> I am looking to source a 5 axis router for trimming vacuum formed parts. Ideally I am looking for:
> 2 sections approx. 1250 x 1000mm that can be combined if necessary to create a single working area approx 2500 x 1000mm.
> Automatic tool changer (ATC)
> is a 5 axis router able to cnc out aluminium tooling for vacuum forming.
> ...


I have got a MAKA 5 axis, check them out they are one of the industry leaders in Europe


----------



## KevinE (Apr 12, 2012)

mickthemurph said:


> I am looking to source a 5 axis router for trimming vacuum formed parts. Ideally I am looking for:
> 2 sections approx. 1250 x 1000mm that can be combined if necessary to create a single working area approx 2500 x 1000mm.
> Automatic tool changer (ATC)
> is a 5 axis router able to cnc out aluminium tooling for vacuum forming.
> ...


Hello Mick,

5 axis routers designed for trimming thermoformed parts are fairly common and easy to find. The brands include the Thermwood C67 as well as the older Motionmasters and current machines by DMS (Diversified Machine Systems). The models retail new for around $150,000. Used ones run a fairly wide price range. In order to make alluminum molds for the Thermoformer and hold reasonable tollerance you would need to step up the machine type. Companies like Anderson, Quintax, CR Onsrud and CMS as well as Thermwood and DMS have specific heavy duty models in which they beef up the horsepower and yoke of the 4th and 5th axes. Those models retail for $220,000 and up new.


----------



## KevinE (Apr 12, 2012)

bloomingtonmike said:


> The dust shoe on that is going to be a nightmare.


Can't really put a dust hood on a 5 axis router. The movement of the router head would snap it.


----------

